# What is the most romantic thing a man has ever done for you?



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I was just wondering what is the most romantic (not affectionate) thing a man (any man will do) has ever done for you?

We like to dance. We go dancing at country/western bars, b/c that's the kind of dancing that we like to do. I think we both would look ridiculous trying to do the hip-hop thing anyway, even if we were so inclined. 
One night on a karaoke night (don't do THAT very often even though my sweetie is a good singer), in a packed place, my sweetie starts singing a VERY romantic song. I'm sitting at the table listening, when he starts walking towards me. He holds his hand out, and leads me to the dance floor where he starts dancing with me while he's still singing. It was a slow, romantic song and dance. OMG...that was the most romantic thing a man has ever done with me! I still smile each and every time I think of that night.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

wow misfit that was absolutely beautiful...sigh... My husband is a quiet romantic. You have to look for it or youll miss it. But he loves me so i guess thats the most romantic thing hes done or can do


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I see this question, I :scratchhead:

I can't think of anything, so I asked my husband, he said: I married you!!!

:rofl:


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I see this question, I :scratchhead:
> 
> I can't think of anything, so I asked my husband, he said: I married you!!!
> 
> :rofl:


:lol::rofl:you guys are so funny


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

He painted "E*** loves D**** forever" on a mountain in Afghanistan  ...

Forever lasted 10 years     ......


----------



## TNgirl232 (Oct 5, 2008)

My husband (who doesn't bake) found the recipe, went to the store to get supplies and remade 4 pies for me over the holidays after the dogs managed to get onto the table and knock them down because he knew I would not have time to redo them when I got home  - it was a lovely surprise


----------



## lime (Jul 3, 2010)

My boyfriend doesn't really do anything super romantic. It's not really his personality, and I don't really want him to feel forced to act a certain way just b/c it's Valentine's Day, our anniversary, etc. He'll take me out to dinner and surprise me with small things like candy or ice cream. This works well for us because I love surprises! I appreciate those things more than really romantic things because I know he WANTED to do them. If I "hinted" and manipulated him I could probably "get" him to do more romantic things...But then it would all be fake. So I'm happy with how things are  I think for our relationship, surprise is the source of romance...For others, romance has a different form.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

I was going to spray paint my W's name on an overpass!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

TNgirl232 said:


> My husband (who doesn't bake) found the recipe, went to the store to get supplies and remade 4 pies for me over the holidays after the dogs managed to get onto the table and knock them down because he knew I would not have time to redo them when I got home  - it was a lovely surprise


Wow..that was an awesome thing to do! I agree with all of you..it's the small things..the surprises that are the best. Mine is the type to buy flowers for no good reason, but that night he took me by the hand and led me to the dance floor while singing was one of those spur of the moment things. He's not always like that.


----------



## AdrenalineJunkie (Dec 30, 2010)

the most romantic thing ever actually didn't come from my husband. Although my hubby does do a lot of stuff and help out with the kids and around the house and gives me back rubs he's not really a romantic or plan something spontaneous type.

The most romantic thing I think is when a man had a book made for me and printed. It was hard back and was called "Reasons why I love you" It had 50 pages of all different reasons in it and they were all personalized too our realtionship and things we had done or said. then the back of the book cover said "you have been loved". It seriously brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## Bluemoon7 (Jan 27, 2010)

DH recently surprised me with by preparing me a nice, relaxing bath, complete with bath salts, candles, music, and a glass of wine. It was amazing. Got me all excited and when I was done I put on a nightie and took advantage of him.


----------



## Confused Love (Dec 29, 2010)

Hmm...there have been some little things, like chasing me down the parking lot in high school and forcing a few dollars in my pocket to get lunch. I thought that was cute. One Christmas before we were married, he set up an entire scavenger hunt for me around the house. That was a lot of fun. He made me a set of CD's called "Before," and "After," with songs representing his life before me and now with me. There are a few more examples, but they are on the same level romance wise for me, it's hard to say which is the most romantic.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

My H does little romantic things, like notes and cards and text messages. But I think the moment that spoke most to my heart was when we were first dating. We met while I was home for the summer from college. Fell in love rather quickly, although it was supposed to be a summer fling. Decided to continue when I went back to school. Every weekend we saw each other. It was only a hour drive, but he had a hunk of crap car. I would drive one weekend, he'd drive the next. For the entire 4 months of the fall semester, we did this. I had told him how we were approaching 6 months together, and I'd never been with someone that long. But I had finals, and he had to work so we weren't going to be able to see each other. Well, fast forward to midnight, and the phone rings and he talks all normal and then knocks on my door! I open it and he had 6 roses in hand and had driven straight from work and told no one! I was floored, it was the sweetest. We "hung" out and then he drove back home. He moved to be with me a few weeks later and we got an apartment together.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

LonelyNLost said:


> My H does little romantic things, like notes and cards and text messages. But I think the moment that spoke most to my heart was when we were first dating. We met while I was home for the summer from college. Fell in love rather quickly, although it was supposed to be a summer fling. Decided to continue when I went back to school. Every weekend we saw each other. It was only a hour drive, but he had a hunk of crap car. I would drive one weekend, he'd drive the next. For the entire 4 months of the fall semester, we did this. I had told him how we were approaching 6 months together, and I'd never been with someone that long. But I had finals, and he had to work so we weren't going to be able to see each other. Well, fast forward to midnight, and the phone rings and he talks all normal and then knocks on my door! I open it and he had 6 roses in hand and had driven straight from work and told no one! I was floored, it was the sweetest. We "hung" out and then he drove back home. He moved to be with me a few weeks later and we got an apartment together.


That is REALLY sweet. Made me think of the fact that if a guy is REALLY into you (as in the book "He's Just Not That Into You"), he will move mountains to be with you. You've got proof of that!


----------



## JrsMrs (Dec 27, 2010)

The one thing that has always stuck out in my mind was a time SEVERAL years ago... gosh, it was close to 10 yrs ago as my son was just an infant at the time... we had been to the mall one day, just browsing and window shopping or whatever. The following day he came home from work with a giant box containing a set of dishware that I had briefly commented on the day before. I was absolutely stunned. I had only mentioned them in passing, saying I liked the pattern, and he stopped at the mall on his way home from work to pick them up for me. That he paid attention to what I said, and thought about me enough that he trudged through the mall after a long workday to get me something I didn't expect AT ALL was just so thoughtful. I'm not a huge gift person, so it wasn't even the gift itself, but more the thought and effort behind it that meant so much. 
More recently, when I started my early mornings at the hospital this winter, he started getting up an hour or two before me to put a heater in my car on cold mornings. One morning he actually set his alarm for 4am just so he could get up and do that for me so I would have a warm car to get into on a cold morning. 
He's not a 'typical' romantic, but he's really thoughtful when he wants to be.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

JrsMrs said:


> The one thing that has always stuck out in my mind was a time SEVERAL years ago... gosh, it was close to 10 yrs ago as my son was just an infant at the time... we had been to the mall one day, just browsing and window shopping or whatever. The following day he came home from work with a giant box containing a set of dishware that I had briefly commented on the day before. I was absolutely stunned. I had only mentioned them in passing, saying I liked the pattern, and he stopped at the mall on his way home from work to pick them up for me. That he paid attention to what I said, and thought about me enough that he trudged through the mall after a long workday to get me something I didn't expect AT ALL was just so thoughtful. I'm not a huge gift person, so it wasn't even the gift itself, but more the thought and effort behind it that meant so much.
> More recently, when I started my early mornings at the hospital this winter, he started getting up an hour or two before me to put a heater in my car on cold mornings. One morning he actually set his alarm for 4am just so he could get up and do that for me so I would have a warm car to get into on a cold morning.
> He's not a 'typical' romantic, but he's really thoughtful when he wants to be.



Some men absolutely are "keepers". It's not a threat to their manhood to do something thoughtful or considerate for someone they care about. They don't think they're "whipped" for doing so. Gotta love these men! They are 100 times the man that some men will never be.


----------



## Cinta (Dec 29, 2010)

All this talk about romance has motivated me to give a little back to my hubby. First day of new job for him tomorrow. Think I will pop a note on his dash to get it off to a good start.


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I see this question, I :scratchhead:
> 
> I can't think of anything, so I asked my husband, he said: I married you!!!
> 
> :rofl:


My husband says the same thing. Apparently in a man's mind "giving up his freedom" is the most romantic thing he ever did that he could think of :rofl:

It seems that to a man "romance" translates to "martyrdom" :rofl:


----------



## phyxius (Jul 5, 2010)

My husband was meeting me for lunch one day and when it was just about to end, he reached over and gave me a box with the most romantic note on it. We hadn't spent much time together because he started a new job and it was keeping him busy. He apologized in his letter for not spending a lot of time with me and inside the box he gave me a game we could play together to make up for time lost. I walked into my work in tears cause it was so sweet  I wish those days lasted...


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I had a passionate escapade with an older gentleman when I was 19. Our time together was only 3 months.

It was the autumn after I was date raped. I was bruised and bitter when I met this man. He gently and patiently showed me that sex was not supposed to be scary or forced. He cooked for me, massaged me and listened when I needed to talk. He showed me what lovemaking and romance was all about.

I will never, ever forget Mr.C as long as I live.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Mrs.G said:


> I had a passionate escapade with an older gentleman when I was 19. Our time together was only 3 months.
> 
> It was the autumn after I was date raped. I was bruised and bitter when I met this man. He gently and patiently showed me that sex was not supposed to be scary or forced. He cooked for me, massaged me and listened when I needed to talk. He showed me what lovemaking and romance was all about.
> 
> I will never, ever forget Mr.C as long as I live.


I'm almost speechless. What an incredible gift this man gave you.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

It was so healing. Every rape survivor should have that.
I tried to call him a few years later, but he was living with a woman. What I loved is that he was so warm to me on the phone, even though he asked me not to call him.
I would love to walk with Mr.C and catch up. He would have loved to see how I've grown in the last ten years. Oh well. I have the memories captured forever in my journal and my heart.


----------

